# My Plant Collection



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

Don't know if this is in the right forum, because I don't really consider it "aquascaping". No golden ratio, special wood or rocks/stones. Just a bunch of plants.

Let's just call it my 'Plant Collection':




























Sven


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Wonderful 'collection' there Sven! Looks good and healthy.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

With such a diverse plant collection and such great photograhy skills, when are you going to start taking individual plant shots to donate to the photo hungry Plant Finder? :O

Carlos


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

tsunami said:


> With such a diverse plant collection and such great photograhy skills, when are you going to start taking individual plant shots to donate to the photo hungry Plant Finder? :O
> 
> Carlos


Feel free to look for photos here

Most of them are mine.

Thanks for the comment, Bert!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

That actually looks very nice without a scape, your collection tank is great.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Very nice shots of your tank plants, thanks for sharing !


----------



## bf33 (Jun 22, 2005)

Very beautiful as on aquariumplanten exchange and FA


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

amazing plants and aganged in very nice aquascape considering its just a collection


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

A little update:


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I think people like to see farm tanks too-- and this is the forum where we're most used to seeing full tank shots.


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> I think people like to see farm tanks too-- and this is the forum where we're most used to seeing full tank shots.


all right, thanks for your very constructive comment!!!
I posted a full tank shot, if you cant scroll to the right, then that's not my problem.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

It is so nice to see this kind of tanks densely planted with many different species. Many of my friends always tell me that I'm keeping to much plants with lots of species away from a particular scape. But that's me, I like it this way and nice to know that there are others enjoying their tanks like mine. Very good job. Congrats.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks good Sven. Care to list what's in your forest?


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

yildirim said:


> It is so nice to see this kind of tanks densely planted with many different species. Many of my friends always tell me that I'm keeping to much plants with lots of species away from a particular scape. But that's me, I like it this way and nice to know that there are others enjoying their tanks like mine. Very good job. Congrats.


yep, a real plantaholic, I salute you


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

Bert H said:


> Looks good Sven. Care to list what's in your forest?


hmm,  , I'll give it a try. But don't shoot me if I forget one :lol:

Blyxa sp Vietnam
Rotala sp Vietnam
Pogostemon stellatus 'broad leaf'
Pogostemon stellatus
Lagarosiphon madagascariensis
Rotala rotundifolia
Tonina sp belem
Tonina sp manaus
Tonina fluviatilis
x-mas moss
Nymphaea sp
Blyxa novoguineensis (I bought it with this name, but I think it's a red variety of the Blyxa aubertii)
Lobelia cardinalis 'dwarf'
Elatine triandra
Marsilea hirsuta
Pogostemon helferi
Vallisneria nana
Blyxa japonica
Anubias nana petite
Anubias gracilis
Anubias coffeefolia
Microsorum pteropus 'windelov'
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow' (2 types)
Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
Microsorum brassii
Bolbitis heudelottii
Ludwigia glandulosa
Potamogeton gayi
Cryptocoryne wendtii sp
Eriocaulaceae sp (Type 2)

All of that in 90 cm x 40 cm x 40 cm


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm jealous. Been looking for Blyxa Vietnam for a while now. Too bad I'm on the wrong side of the pond. Nice tank and probably the best looking plant collection I've seen.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

the 2nd pic is amazing, if only that was the whole tank, sry if i sound mean. dont hate me.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

You call that non aquascaped? It's no Amano, but by God it looks fantastic.


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

what substrate are you using?


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

I believe that beside the impressive number of species with such different demands, in the left 2/3 of the tank you have also a nice diagonal composition of plant arrangement. Why not to consider a nice aquascape also?


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

To me that is like a Carnival of colour and shape! Fantastic!


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Theres nothing more satisfying than a tank full of lush plants. Congrats on the tank, its health and your success.

Brad


----------

